# What Are you Listening to?



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2007)

Name the song and artist/bandyou are listening to.

Down with the Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 30, 2007)

hmmmm.... right now nothing, but recently

Lift up Every Stone - John Hyaitt


----------



## Jenson (Sep 30, 2007)

Right now it's Joy - VNV Nation.

Pendulum - Blood Sugar is up next. :biggrin2:

And that is one of my favourite Disturbed songs.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2007)

Husker Du - Crystal


----------



## myLoki (Sep 30, 2007)

Today- Joshua Radin

Love this guy!:biggrin2:



t.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2007)

Save a Horse Ride a Cowboy - Big and Rich


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2007)

No Me Ames - Jennifer Lopez w/ Marc Anthony


----------



## Johncdn (Sep 30, 2007)

James McMurtry - Live in Aught-Three 

The whole disc.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 30, 2007)

Maroon 5 - Wake Up Call.


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 30, 2007)

Feist - Brandy Alexander

Lurrve Feist.:biggrin2:


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 30, 2007)

Russ Taff - The Way Home cd


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2007)

Potential Breakup Song- Aly & A.J.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Ruby - The Kaiser Chiefs.* It holds a special meaning for me so I've been listening to it a lot lately.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

the killers

when you were young. . . i love the song!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 1, 2007)

*Skid Row - I remember you *

From good old 1989.


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Oct 1, 2007)

A Women's Love by Alan Jackson


----------



## Greta (Oct 1, 2007)

London's Burning - The Clash

and coming up...

Statutory Ape - Black Dahlia Murder

Poor Girl - X


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you feel the Love Tonight - The Lion King


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish I was listening to Nickelback, For All The Wrong Reasons, the entire cd right now:grumpy:.


----------



## Greta (Oct 4, 2007)

Dead Kennedys - Chemical Warfare


----------



## Gordon (Oct 4, 2007)

Zero 7, and their album, The Garden.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 4, 2007)

*Greta wrote: *


> Statutory Ape - Black Dahlia Murder



I like your tunes !



I am listening to my favvvvv song....

*The Divine Falsehood - Job for a Cowboy*


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 4, 2007)

*Queen - I'm Going Slightly Mad*


When the outside temperature rises 
And the meaning is oh so clear 
One thousand and one yellow daffodils 
Begin to dance in front of you - oh dear 
Are they trying to tell you something? 
You're missing that one final screw 
You're simply not in the pink my dear 
To be honest you haven't got a clue 
I'm going slightly mad 
I'm going slightly mad 
It finally happened - happened 
It finally happened - ooh oh 
It finally happened - I'm slightly mad 
Oh dear! 
I'm one card short of a full deck 
I'm not quite the shilling 
One wave short of a shipwreck 
I'm not at my usual top billing 
I'm coming down with a fever 
I'm really out to sea 
This kettle is boiling over 
I think I'm a banana tree 
Oh dear, I'm going slightly mad 
I'm going slightly mad 
It finally happened, happened 
It finally happened uh huh 
It finally happened I'm slightly mad - oh dear! 
I'm knitting with only one needle 
Unravelling fast its true 
I'm driving only three wheels these days 
But my dear how about you? 
I'm going slightly mad 
I'm going slightly mad 
It finally happened 
It finally happened oh yes 
It finally happened 
I'm slightly mad! 
Just very slightly mad! 
And there you have it! 



That's me this week :biggrin2:


----------



## Greta (Oct 4, 2007)

Requiem - Lamb of God


----------



## myLoki (Oct 5, 2007)

You Remind Me - Steve Poltz


t.


----------



## Greta (Oct 5, 2007)

Killing In The Name Of - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

Cyclone - Baby Bash


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

Suga Suga - Baby Bash ft. Frankie J

Give it to me - Timbaland


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 21, 2007)

Wait for you- Elliot Yamin

Bed- J. Holiday


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 22, 2007)

The Across The Universe Sondtrack. Currently on Don't Let Me Down


----------



## Greta (Oct 22, 2007)

Soldier Side - System of a Down

Under Attack - The Casualties


----------



## cheryl (Oct 23, 2007)

What am i listning to...

I'm listning to the birds chirping..i'm listning to the trees blowing in the gentle breeze that's going on at the moment...i'm listning to the cars driving along...i'm listning to my bunnies munching on their hay...i'm listning to that coke can rolling around on the cement at the back,oh and i'm listning to that plane that's just flying above...and now i'm listning to a dog barking

That is what i'm listning to at the moment


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 23, 2007)

As my students will be here momentarily, I am listening to the pitter patter of raindrops on the window, the excitement of children's voices in the hall...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 14, 2007)

This was totally buried:shock:. :nicethread

Listening to: Scorps: Winds Of Change

about to listen to: Plain White T's- Hey There Dahlia-Ali

This is great: Queensryche-Bridge

Saliva-Broken Sunday


and: Breathe- Hands To Heaven


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2007)

Ohh..me's listning to Maroon 5 :inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 14, 2007)

Madonna-Angel


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 14, 2007)

Bread-Everything I Own

Love this part:

"The finest years I ever knew, were all the years I had with you."

and "Nobody else will ever know, the part of me that can't let go."

`"Just to have you; back again, just to touch you; once again."`


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

Trace Adkins - Honky Tonk Badonkadonk


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

Toby Keith - How Do You Like Me Now?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

"Low" by Flo Rida feat T-Pain


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

Enrique Iglesias - "Push"


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

The Cheetah Girls - Fuego


----------



## missyscove (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been listening to the Shine A Light shoundtrack (Rolling Stones) for a few days now.


----------



## Becca (Apr 17, 2008)

Well this is weird because i am one of the youngest on here and i'm listening to a really old person!!!
LOL


Cher - I really like cher she is so talented but i think she was prettiest when she was in "mask" the movie- she looked natural then!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2008)

Brad Paisley - I'm Still a Guy


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 17, 2008)

Voice of Truth...Casting Crowns


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 17, 2008)

Grateful dead - greatest hits, disc one 

Somehow when it gets nice enough to have the windows down while I'm driving, I just have to pull out the Dead and crank it up and today is a gorgeous day for that.:dudeyep, closet deadhead)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Trace Adkins - Honky Tonk Badonkadonk


AGAIN! God I love this man.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 19, 2008)

August Rush soundtrack.

What a great movie(!)...and really good music.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

Video to my song....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epdmJwH-IdU]Trace Adkins[/ame]


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

Slow Rollin' Lows - Forevermore One Of These Days :biggrin2:Thanks Zin!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

Trace Adkins - Every Light In The House


----------



## bluedimplett (Apr 19, 2008)

"Yesterday" The Beatles


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

Lee Greenwood - God Bless The USA :USA:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

Toby Keith - Courtesy Of The Red, White And Blue (The Angry American)


----------



## katt (Apr 19, 2008)

norah jones and ray charles

here we go again


----------



## Greta (Apr 19, 2008)

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane 

What a Wonderful World - Ramones (cover)


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2008)

Joshua Radin- hes awesome


----------



## Roxie (Apr 21, 2008)

John Mayer - Say


----------



## Michaela (Apr 26, 2008)

Ashlee Simpson - Outta My Head (Ay Ya Ya)

Weird. :? It's just out here, think it's been out over there for a while.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll Be Loving you all my life - Rockell and Collage


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2008)

Material Girl - Madonna 

:biggrin2:Used to be my theme song.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2008)

Nickelback - Figured you out


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2008)

Jason Aldean- Amarillo Sky 

I love this song!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2008)

Trace Adkins - Hot Mama


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Panic at the Disco - I Write Sins Not Tragedies


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Queen - We are the Champions


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Whiskey Lullaby Brad Paisley ft. Alison Krause


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 4, 2008)

Watching Airplanes - Gary Allan


----------



## Greta (Aug 4, 2008)

Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly


----------

